# I'm sorry Fishlover02 :( 1 rummy died overnight



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I got 5 rummynose tetras last Thursday from a Fishlover02, along with 4 baby bristlenose plecos.

All looked great, even as late as last night when I went to bed - I spent the last hour or so watching the rummynoses swim in a loose school for an hour or more before I went to bed.

Got up with the kids this morning and could only find 4 rummynose tetras, and after some searching, found the last one stuck to the filter intake 

Tested my water :
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
40 nitrates (could be higher, I can't tell the colours above this)
7.5 pH
80 F

Doing a water change now to bring the nitrates down, and will do them daily if needed.

Do you think it was the high nitrates that killed the rummynose ?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Rummy nose are very sensitive and need a fully established tank with good water quality. Maybe you should have added the other fish first and then wait a few more weeks. Hopefully the water changes can save the rest of them. Good luck


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Dis said:


> Rummy nose are very sensitive and need a fully established tank with good water quality. Maybe you should have added the other fish first and then wait a few more weeks. Hopefully the water changes can save the rest of them. Good luck


The tank was cycled, but I would NOT call it established, as it had only been cycled for about a week when I added the fish from Fishlover02.

Just sad, and a little spooked, as all the rummynoses had been swimming well just a few hours previous and all looked well.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, once you figure out how high your nitrates actually were, will help you determine what happened. 
Since your tank is still cycled, I assume you didn't vigorously clean the filter and replace the media. If a chemical got into your tank, as you suspect, there is certainly residue in the filter media.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

fyns said:


> Well, once you figure out how high your nitrates actually were, will help you determine what happened.
> Since your tank is still cycled, I assume you didn't vigorously clean the filter and replace the media. If a chemical got into your tank, as you suspect, there is certainly residue in the filter media.
> 
> Sorry for your loss


Different tank - the rummynose tetras are in the 75g in the living room. 
Totally different set of equipment than the tank upstairs that got contaminated.

No, I did not clean the filter in the 75g - though I did move some of the filter media to the other tank after THAT one got cleaned out - and replaced that with Seachem Matrix and a fresh piece of floss.

But the stuff that was there during the cycling did not even get a rinse.

The other 4 rummynose look okay - nice red noses, swimming low in the tank together. They ate well today too.

The 4 bristlenose plecos are accounted for as well, though they are REALLY hard to spot as they are so small and blend in easily.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

how did you introduce them to the tank? Dripping method is best especially for rummy's. 1 death is not too bad but if they survive for a week then everything should be good.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

GAT said:


> how did you introduce them to the tank? Dripping method is best especially for rummy's. 1 death is not too bad but if they survive for a week then everything should be good.


Yes, I dripped.

As it was a bit late in the evening, it was only for an hour or maybe a little over that. Not as long as I'd have liked


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

seems you did everything right, sometimes the stress of just being moved kills a fish and there is nothing we can do.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish also get into "accidents" or die for reasons we can't understand. A fish with weaker genetics won't stand up to a tank-change as well. Whenever I acquire a school, I fully expect that one or two of them will be sort of "runty" and probably not survive. It happens.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nitrates can go pretty high before fish die, in my experience. And nitrates are more of a slow killer. 40 really isn't that bad. Sometimes there are really no clear explanations....moving/adding new fish is always a bit of a gamble. Probably just the stress, like everyone said.


----------

